# Convertidor A/D



## Pau352 (Feb 19, 2010)

Buenas,

Primero de todo me presento, mi nombre es Pau y estoy estudiando Mecánica de aviones comerciales. Básicamente me he registrado y os escribo porque estoy ya desesperado y no se que mas hacer/pensar. 
Tambien añadir que he buscado mi duda en el buscador y no he encontrado nada parecido.

Antes de plantear mis dudas quisiera aclarar que utilizo el simulador Multisim de National Instruments.

Bien aquí van mis dudas: 
Dispongo del siguiente circuito:



Es un convertidor A/D Tipo Flash, en el cuál utilizo 8 amplificadores operacionales tipo 35545M, 8 resistores de 1k, y un codificador de prioridad.

La entrada del codificador tiene 9 pines, de lo cuales 1 lo llevo a masa y los 8 restantes a las salidas de mis propios amplificadores.
Este codificador es el que lleva todas mis dudas ya que en la tabla de valores de el datasheet encuentro esto: 



Pero por mucho que alimento el codificador, siempre me da la misma salida!!!! 0 1 1 0. Visto en un seven segmen en decimal ---> 6. He probado de alimentar individualmente y no hay manera de sacar un número que no sea el 0 1 1 0. 



Espero que me explique con claridad y que me podáis ayudar,

Muchísimas gracias,
Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 19, 2010)

hola 
segun la tabla de verdad, tienes en la salida 0110 ya que la entrada nº 9 la tienes a cero, y el resto de las entradas por mucho que varien no cambiaran las salidas.
El la imagen que has subido no se aprecia muy bien, pero parece que la tienes permanentemente conectada a 0v. 
Solo tienes que coger la entrada nº9 que no utilizas y conectarla a Vdd en lugar de a gnd.


----------



## Pau352 (Feb 19, 2010)

Entonces no tengo que poner ninguna pata de mi codificador a masa?


----------



## pepechip (Feb 20, 2010)

Interpretar la tabla de verdad es muy facil, si alguna entrada la pones a masa es como si aplicaras un "0".
Si la conectar a Vdd (5v) es un "1"
Y si en la tabla te aparece una "x" es que es indiferente, da igual lo que pongas, ya que no la tendra encuenta.
Hay entradas que tienen mas peso que otras y eso lo que te provoca es que si las de mayor peso anulan a las entradas de menor peso.


----------



## Pau352 (Feb 20, 2010)

mi codificador me da una salida de 4 bits, pero yo solo aprovecho 3 conectados a un seven segment. De que manera puedo yo aprovechar los 4 bits?


----------



## jaimepsantos (Feb 21, 2010)

Con 3 bits logras hasta (2 a la 3) 8 combinaciones si quieres usar los 4 bits (2 a la 4)16 combinaciones solo tendrias que diseñar lo que quieres ver en esos estados, pero si no lo ocupas no es necesario de que lo hagas


----------



## Pau352 (Feb 23, 2010)

Vamos a ver, como puedo controlar yo las salidas de mi codificador para que me de salidas del 1 al 9 con 9 amplificadores a la entrada?


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola Pau352

Ve las hojas de datos de los IC’s LM3914, 15, 16.
En ellas encontrarás un diagrama con amplificadores operacionales que te pudieran servir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pau352 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alguno de ustedes sabe como controlar mis salidas con un rango del 1 al 9 ??


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola Pau352

Salidas de un convertidos A/D ?
ó de qué circuito preguntas ?

Si es un Amp. Oper. puedes conectar en la retroalimentación de él un diodo Zener de 9 V.
Depende de qué polaridad es la señal de entrada será conectado el Zener.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pau352 (Mar 4, 2010)

El circuito sería asi: 



Lo suyo sería que yo variando el voltage de entrada (ahora mismo 0 V) variara las salidas a mi seven segment deel 1 al 9. Ustedes sabrían como hacerlo??


PD: En la foto del siguiente circuito, me sale como salida la letra E (hexadecimal), pero activando únicamente la pata nº9 (no mostrada en la foto) cosa que tampoco entiendo.


Muchas gracias de antemano


Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola Pau352

La imagen que adjuntaste está muy borrosa.

Distingo un WORD Generator(Generador de Palabra) XLA1 conectado cerca del Display, tal vez ese generador esté dando la combinación de Bits para que aparezca la E en el Display.

Si polarizas los Operacionales con 5V no podrán dar el voltaje requerido por el 74LS147. y si lo aumentas probablemente se dañe este. Debes, de algún modo, no dejar que los operacionales den un voltaje mayor de 5V.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

